# Passport



## teal

Hello, has anyone with sole parental responsibility applied for a passport for their child?

The form asks for the child's father/parent 2 but there is the option to add the reason why I'm a lone parent. He is not named on the birth certificate so I have full parental responsibility. So I'm thinking I leave this blank and under the reasons I could write something along the lines of refused involvement and no contact? 

Has anyone had any issues with this? 

Thank you.


----------



## Rags

I can't remember what I did but I'm a solo parent (no father just a donor) so I'd not have put a name in - you've really got me now because I can't remember writing any explanation as I'm the only person on his birth certificate which they see...


----------



## Mummy1995

I left mine blank and didn't put any explanation. Not had a problem x


----------



## Sasha92

Mine was left blank and I don't have a father's name on my birth certificate and my passport came through absolutely fine. This was in 2013 so I wouldn't worry about just leaving the fathers name off xx


----------

